# Economic Collapse is Imminent



## Cathal (Oct 1, 2015)

Dear Preppers,

An international team of economists and capitalists from the Financial Times just published 'Before The Collapse: The Philosophy of Capitalism'.
We present the argument that a collapse of Capitalism is imminent. 

A tech CEO who read the second draft created the website beforethecollapse.com
This is not a money project so the kindle edition is free.

If you want to understand what's happened and what's about to happen then start reading. 
Let your friends know.

Good Luck,

Cathal


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello Cathal, we would like to get to know you better, how about posting an introduction. You said "we present the argument..." so you are part of the international team of economist and capitalists? What was your role?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Interesting website. I was just reading How the banks ignored the lessons of the crash | Joris Luyendijk | Business | The Guardian
in the comments another website was mentioned which might be of interest as well.

Golem XIV - Thoughts » Author of THE DEBT GENERATION


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I just checked on your book, it is not free unless you have Kindle unlimited. I am not saying that $1.00 is expensive or unreasonable, I do feel that you should have mentioned it is free for those with the special account.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Indeed, also checked. Though there are just too many places to figure out that things are not sustainable.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I have asked before, "what's this we white man shit?" Credit Sheriff Bart, Blazing Saddles.


----------



## Cathal (Oct 1, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Hello Cathal, we would like to get to know you better, how about posting an introduction. You said "we present the argument..." so you are part of the international team of economist and capitalists? What was your role?


I'm the brain child of the project and acted as editor in chief. I work for The People's Republic of China. 
I'm from Ireland.
The globalized economy is extremely complex so I used a large international team to capture the big picture.

One reader suggested I inform your community. 
Your community is quite unique for the following reason:
The body evolved to be energy efficient. Information that causes anxiety is avoided so as to conserve energy.
Ignorance is not bliss but it is energy efficient.

But Preppers choose to reduce anxiety by preparing for worst outcomes. 
This has obvious survival advantages if it is a trait only shared by a minority. You guys are a real minority.

My community are 'the smart money' and we are positioning for calamity.
So this is your heads up. Good Luck Guys.


----------



## Cathal (Oct 1, 2015)

My sincerest apologies.


----------



## Cathal (Oct 1, 2015)

Cathal said:


> Hi Auntie,


My sincerest apologies. It's a $1 for those with no amazon unlimited account. Take Care, Cathal


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Isn't this the same stuff that's been hawked by any one of a number of other folks - and their's has a video if I'm not mistaken - all preaching doom and gloom for the Economy of the World. And no offense but working for the PRC doesn't that mean that you are "selling" their version of events to come, not necessarily what might happen someday?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cathal said:


> I'm the brain child of the project and acted as editor in chief. I work for The People's Republic of China.
> I'm from Ireland.
> The globalized economy is extremely complex so I used a large international team to capture the big picture.
> 
> ...


While I appreciate your warning to us, a group specifically picked out to receive a well meant "heads up", you must understand we see a lot of similar data in various forms. I am sure you can understand a little hesitancy on our part for not immediately jumping on board. A couple of the red flags are:

Your well intended advice is not out of a courtesy standpoint entirely, as there is a fee at first.....and then later?

Your employer situation would likely not make a student of the global economy secure in knowing that you come in peace and with the best intentions.

This one is big to me ...... You seem to know who we are so I must assume someone in your group has been "dropping in", yet you do not follow the forum rules and introduce yourself in the proper thread before your big news or marketing post. Not sure which one best describes your intent yet.

I will reserve judgment until I have a chance to read your report. So here is my question for now. Are you going to stick around and contribute or are you done here?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Watchman, I think you give them too much credit.

This is a troll account.
No legitimate person would come to a predominantly American forum that revolves around people with a healthy paranoia for events in their world, and drop that they are a PRC member.
Nor does it make any sense to call themselves the "brain child" of some group. That's a completely incorrect usage of the phrase. The "brain child" would be the end result of the group's work, not a member of the group.

Cathal, whoever you really are, move on.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Watchman, I think you give them too much credit.
> 
> This is a troll account.
> No legitimate person would come to a predominantly American forum that revolves around people with a healthy paranoia for events in their world, and drop that they are a PRC member.
> ...


I thought the sarcasm in my response was telling. We are in complete agreement. Will he be back? I think not, just like the rest.


----------



## Cathal (Oct 1, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Your well intended advice is not out of a courtesy standpoint entirely, as there is a fee at first.....and then later?
> >>Nothing. 1$ is the minimum price Amazon permits. Though there is a 0$ option. So, yeah, it is a courtesy. You're welcome.
> 
> Your employer situation would likely not make a student of the global economy secure in knowing that you come in peace and with the best intentions.
> ...


I think I'm done. I'm living in China and I think you are a US community. A reader suggested I give you guys the heads up in June. He thought you'd appreciate it. If you like the website continue reading. If not, don't sweat it. Take Care Guys, Cathal


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You're welcome to stay and actually contribute to our little corner of the net.

However, if you're only here to promote a book and website, don't let the door hit ya where the good Lord split ya.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh big surprise. SSDD


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Interestingly enough you can normally tell a native America speaker of English by the idiomatic phrases used



Cathal said:


> I think I'm done. I'm living in China and I think you are a US community. A reader suggested I give you guys the *heads up* in June. He thought you'd appreciate it. If you like the website continue reading. If not, *don't sweat it*. Take Care Guys, Cathal


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> Isn't this the same stuff that's been hawked by any one of a number of other folks - and their's has a video if I'm not mistaken - all preaching doom and gloom for the Economy of the World. And no offense but working for the PRC doesn't that mean that you are "selling" their version of events to come, not necessarily what might happen someday?


You beat me to it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The way that I look at this commie is that anybody who works for the People's Republic of China can kiss my redblooded American ass.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The way that I look at this commie is that anybody who works for the People's Republic of China can kiss my redblooded American ass.


Since slippy is not offering money for said ASS KISSING service, this can in no way be construed as a solicitation for said ASS KISSING service.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy's attorney is not using the same IP address.

Not that Denton would check to see if there is a sock puppet on the board. :21:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is not exactly a secret that the U.S. economy and other economies are the way to collapsing. Almost 20 trillion in debt, not to even mention obligated $ for pensions, SS, etc....


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

From somewhere deep in cyberspace we get an Irish PRK poster and Slippys attorney. Shaping up to be a banner day.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

RedLion said:


> It is not exactly a secret that the U.S. economy and other economies are the way to collapsing. Almost 20 trillion in debt, not to even mention obligated $ for pensions, SS, etc....


Folks have been talking about the economy colapsing since before 9-11.

Probably won't happen anytime soon


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Slippy's attorney is not using the same IP address.
> 
> Not that Denton would check to see if there is a sock puppet on the board. :21:


Oh he's back eh! Oh Yaaa. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Oh he's back eh! Oh Yaaa. I can hardly wait.


Whoever he is, I hope Slippy is paying him quite nicely!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> Slippy's attorney is not using the same IP address.
> 
> Not that Denton would check to see if there is a sock puppet on the board. :21:


I am not thinking its a sock puppet.betcha its someone us old timers knew,know and enjoyed many posts from.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> I am not thinking its a sock puppet.betcha its someone us old timers knew,know and enjoyed many posts from.


Hey. I ain't digging no further. I believe I performed due diligence by checking the IP against Slippy.

After all, you know how the old saying goes about someone who uses themself as their attorney!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A note to my fellow site members and cyber friends: Anytime a post starts with "Dear Preppers" they are trying to sell us something and have NO interest in contributing to the site. We should all know this by now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ya know, 46 years ago I went halfway around the world to fight communism. And those particular communists got arms, money, and even advisors from China.
So I'm with Slippy. 
I hate commies.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> Hey. I ain't digging no further. I believe I performed due diligence by checking the IP against Slippy.
> 
> After all, you know how the old saying goes about someone who uses themself as their attorney!


You did fine Denton.I'm just stirrin the pot a little.you know how I am.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Folks have been talking about the economy colapsing since before 9-11.
> 
> Probably won't happen anytime soon


While I will not say that I know anything really, it certainly seems like the dog and pony show can not go on too terribly much longer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It seems simple, really.

National bills are being paid with more debt.

The Fed can't dare raise interest rates as that would crash the economy, but how long can it give out money?

The world is looking to leave the dollar and find another world reserve.

The U.S. seems to be losing its position as the key player and leader in the world agenda.

Things are not as they were when I was younger.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> It seems simple, really.
> 
> National bills are being paid with more debt.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Amen Denton.


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Cathal said:


> Dear Preppers,
> 
> An international team of economists and capitalists from the Financial Times just published 'Before The Collapse: The Philosophy of Capitalism'.
> We present the argument that a collapse of Capitalism is imminent.
> ...


Sounds like another "ROCKET SCIENTIST" we got here. (Inflammatory sentence removed by Denton)

Imminent Financial Collapse??? Really, do you think!

Well there's the best kept secret I've heard in awhile!

Yes it'll all collapse, the real question is when!

Thanks for the link there Einstein!


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> Hey. I ain't digging no further. I believe I performed due diligence by checking the IP against Slippy.
> 
> After all, you know how the old saying goes about someone who uses themself as their attorney!


Even if the IP did match, I could see slippy aquiring a good attorney that provided proxy service to help slippy with protecting his identity.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bring out The Gimp!

View attachment 13036


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> It seems simple, really.
> 
> National bills are being paid with more debt.
> 
> ...


I would argue we have not, or are not, losing our position as a keyplayer in the world as much as it has been given away by the current administration.

THANKS OBLUNDER!


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Slippy's attorney is not using the same IP address.
> 
> Not that Denton would check to see if there is a sock puppet on the board. :21:


Alas poor IP address where is thy sting... Tor enabled surfing doesth hide the gentle protocol of thou Internet...


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Didn't someone just start a thread a couple of days ago about IP Spoofing?. Slippy's-attorney (not his real name) could have routed his IP through Dave's (the big orange one) server. Then from there, use Auntie's (not her real name...well maybe, she could be someones Aunt) IP Packet to fool us all. Hold on. Soon as I fire up Neo (not his real name) Trace, I'll know the answer.


----------

